# [V] Bioschock Infinite (Steamcode), Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon (Uplaycode)



## -Atlanter- (15. Juni 2013)

Ich verkaufe Codes aus der Never Settle Reloaded Aktion. Ich brauche die Codes nicht zwingend, da ich mich für diese beiden Spiele nicht so besonders interessiere. Die Codes sind natürlich noch unbenutzt. 

Preis Bioshock Infinite (Neu): 27,50€ 
Preis Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon (Neu): 7,50€

Das Angebot bleibt nur 3-14 Tage bestehen. Sollte sich kein Käufer finden werden die Codes wohl doch selbst nutzten. Zahlung per Vorkasse und Überweisung.

*Mangels Nachfrage ist das Angebot eingestellt.*


----------

